# Bambino + Crono newbie help



## jquebc (Feb 3, 2021)

Hiya!

I'm the new proud owner of a Sage Bambino + Eureka Crono set up. Looking for some advice/new user tips.

I've set the Crono pretty fine then immediately choked the machine. I've been trying to grind coarser but at the same time trying to get about 18g in a dose. Miss Bambi has not been liking this so I've ended up with a coarse grind and pretty crappy espresso.

I've realised, once you tamp it and get the razor involved, I'm getting down to about 13/14g of coffee in the (non-pressurised) portafilter. Soon as I've done this, it's working much better and I'm dialling the grinder down for a much finer grind - as it's now running too quick and under extracting.

Does this sound about right? Are these 54mm holding less coffee?

I'm a bit scared of tamping too hard as that would easily choke the DeLonghi I had previously.

Second: does the preinfuse work? I held the button down for a few seconds and then a very bad, half a pint of watery espresso came out.

Anyone any other newbie tips?


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

hey - are you using the baskets which came with the machine? i have one and have found that between 15g and 17g seems to work best depending on the bean.

I am also a novice so my advice could well be trash!! However when getting a new bean, i start with 17g and then reduce the dose size by 0.5g until i get a decent drink - still aiming for about 1:2 ratio. But if i get down to 15g and it is still no good, i change the grind coarser and then start again at 17g.

I also found pulling the shot 'manually' works best for me - so pushing and holding down the button for the pre-infusion (i tend to hold it down for 5 secs after the pump starts) then releasing and allowing the shot to complete. if the grind and dose are ok, then the coffee goes to a steady stream about 4-5s after the pre-infusion ends. I also have a bottomless porta-filter which really helps to see if the coffee is coming out correctly

Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You need to tamp with at least 10kg. That is a light tamp. This could be why your weight after using the razor sound rather light to me.

I've not use a Bambino but Sage machines generally work in a similar way. A short button press does what would be expected and a longer one sets manual mode. A subsequent push may stop the shot.

The razor tool does give a decent idea of how much coffee to use. Some people have used nothing else due to difficulties in setting grinder timers but some have problems with the puck turning.


----------



## jquebc (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks both for the tips.

Today has definitely been better - now using it in manual mode (it doesn't seem to dispense enough water on the automatic setting) and tamping the grind down more.

Still trying to get to grips with the grinder - it's lowest time is about 2 1/2 button presses to fill the portafilter. When I'm notching the time up a bit, it seems very sensitive and gets giddy dispensing too much.

I'm now in the right area where pretty much anything that's coming out is decent. Some great, and others were I get a bit over-confident, not so but still drinkable.

Loving the machine though. It's so quick and easy to use, it's borderline dangerous for my coffee habit.

Thanks again for the advice. Truly appreciated.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You can program the automatic mode and it can work pretty well providing grinds prep is consistent. It will limit variations even then but to varying degrees depending on prep.


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

I don't use the razor tool with the single

wall baskets just weighed the beans once ground to get 17-18g in basket depending on beans


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

jquebc said:


> Hiya!
> I'm the new proud owner of a Sage Bambino + Eureka Crono set up. Looking for some advice/new user tips.
> I've set the Crono pretty fine then immediately choked the machine. I've been trying to grind coarser but at the same time trying to get about 18g in a dose. Miss Bambi has not been liking this so I've ended up with a coarse grind and pretty crappy espresso.
> I've realised, once you tamp it and get the razor involved, I'm getting down to about 13/14g of coffee in the (non-pressurised) portafilter. Soon as I've done this, it's working much better and I'm dialling the grinder down for a much finer grind - as it's now running too quick and under extracting.
> ...


Bambino portafilter can contain up to 19g. Typically we use 18g, some use 17g. I normally use 18-18.5g all the time with non-pressurized basket. Brew ratio is typically 1:2 to 1: 2.2. If it is way off from this range, I will adjust the grind setting. Bottomless portafilter will help you assess your distribution and tamping performance.

My Breville Smart Grinder Pro setting usually between 6 to as low as 4 which depending on the bean condition. The inner burr will help on the finer setting, I usually describe it as 6.5 which refers to outside setting is 6, and inner burr is 5.


----------

